# KDE 4.2, AMD64, gcc 4.3.3 Non-Root Problem

## swr1973

Hallo Communitiy,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Gentoo-Installation. Alles wurde neu aufgesetzt.

Folgende Vorraussetzung:

- KDE 4.2

- GCC 4.3.3

- Systemumgebung ist ein X86_64 System

- Root-Login in kdmrc erlaubt

Als Root-Benutzer funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Wenn ich mich aber als "normaler "Benutzer einlogge ist mein KDE-Menü komplett leer (es wird nur ein schwarzer Rahmen angezeigt).

Ich habe schon mal das Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzer komplett gelöscht und alles neu anlegen lassen, aber das brachte keine Verbesserung.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? Für mich sieht das ganze nach einem Rechte-Problem aus, da ja root-login klappt.

Grüße

swr

----------

## mrsteven

Vielleicht hilft das:

```
If you experience weird application behavior (missing texts, etc.) run as root:

# chmod 755 -R /usr/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/share/config
```

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal die Rechte von /usr/share/applications überprüfen:

```
# ls -ld /usr/share/applications

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 2048 22. Feb 21:06 /usr/share/applications
```

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe keine Ahnung was da los ist.  :Confused: 

----------

## swr1973

Hallo,

die oben angegeben Rechte habe ich ueberprueft, ist aber soweit alles korrekt.

Was ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe ist, das das klassische menu (traditional style) funktioniert.

Ich denke ich werde jetzt mal ein recompile von kde versuchen...

Gruss

swr

----------

## swr1973

Hallo nochmal!

ein recompile hat die Probleme behoben. Warum auch immer....

Auf jedenfall laeuft es jetzt soweit.

Gruss

swr

----------

